# Brandy Snaps



## Ishbel (Jan 12, 2006)

These biscuits are usualy rolled into hollow tubes whilst hot and then can be filled (when cooled and just before serving)with a flavoured cream (add a tablespoon or so of brandy) or creme fraiche or flavoured cream cheese filling. 

I recent years, I've moulded them over the base of a greased cup and 'teased the tops outwards to make a basket shape... I've then filled them with fruits/cream mixtures.

2 tbsp golden syrup 
45g/1.5oz plain flour 
45g/1.5oz butter 
45g/1.5oz caster sugar 
half tsp ground ginger 
1-2 tsp brandy 
A little lemon zest

Preheat oven to gas mark4/350F Grease two baking trays. In a saucepan place butter, sugar and syrup. Heat until the mixture has turned runny and is well mixed. Sift flour and ginger before adding to your mixture, along with the brandy and lemon zest.
Drop spoonfuls on to the baking trays, ensuring they are some distance apart as the mixture spreads. Bake for five minutes until the snaps have started to turn a darker brown. Remove by rolling on to wooden spoon handles. Leave until they start to set. (this is where I sometimes mould the brandysnap baskets) Remove spoon handles with care. Cool on a rack. These can be stored successfully in an airtight container. Delicious on their own, also great when filled (just before eating - they go 'soggy' if filled too long in advance) with whipped cream (perhaps flavoured by a touch of brandy).


----------

